# Favorite layering pants and tops?



## koi (May 16, 2013)

ninja suits!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The cheapest fully synthetic fleece I can find.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

merino, polartech, silk, polarmax, I love patagucci layers. fleece pants.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

patagonia r1 pants for the buttcold freezing, 

smartwool or patagonia merino longjohns under a 10+ year-old pair of volcom "basketball shorts" thermals most of the time. 

under shell pants


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

I just wear the Burton Midweight layers, like longjohns or l/s t-shirt. Then on top of that I usually wear a thin fleece. If it's really cold, I will also pop on a hoodie, but with 3 layers and a shell, I haven't been cold yet :thumbsup:


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

For me it's a merino ninja suit, followed by anything that isn't cotton. If its balls ass cold I have some polartech fleece pants and a good thick wool shirt that I wear as mid-layers. 

With under/mid-layers you don't have to be that specific with brands and shit, just don't buy anything with cotton in it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

C.B. said:


> With under/mid-layers you don't have to be that specific with brands and shit, just don't buy anything with cotton in it.


This is the key. Stick with full synthetics or wool for insulating layers. Buy the cheapest you can find. Spend your money on good base layers and shells.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> This is the key. Stick with full synthetics or wool for insulating layers. Buy the cheapest you can find. Spend your money on good base layers and shells.


so what's a good setup for east coast riding? ive been out of the game for a couple years and lost my burton mid-layers. i would usually just rock the burton pants + top underneath my shell pants and jacket. 

i want to make sure i stay warm without soaking everything in sweat. looks like the polarmax stuff is decent (on amazon)

thx.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

By the way this is my jacket. Probably almost 10 seasons old. I get pretty hot with this on.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Could I get away with Capilene 3 top and bottom under shell pants and jacket?

Or would I need a midlayer?

Also going to grab some smartwool socks.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Or just the AirBlaster Ninja??


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

With that jacket and Pat Cap 3 you will burn up going down the mtn with all the heat you will make. Now I am sure you will be warm on the lift until you sweat so much your base is wet and then you will be cold all day till it can dry off a little. I ride Pat silk top and bottom and open my vents all the time when riding down the mtn, then I just close it up for the ride back up. That being said I always keep a fleece and nano puff in my car if I really need it later. I have never been cold while riding just while sitting on the lift sometimes. You should know if you run hot or cold when you do normal thing during the day and dress off of that.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

readimag said:


> With that jacket and Pat Cap 3 you will burn up going down the mtn with all the heat you will make. Now I am sure you will be warm on the lift until you sweat so much your base is wet and then you will be cold all day till it can dry off a little. I ride Pat silk top and bottom and open my vents all the time when riding down the mtn, then I just close it up for the ride back up. That being said I always keep a fleece and nano puff in my car if I really need it later. I have never been cold while riding just while sitting on the lift sometimes. You should know if you run hot or cold when you do normal thing during the day and dress off of that.


Getting rid of that jacket and going shell...that's why I'm thinking Cap 3 tops and bottoms should be sufficient with maybe a fleece zip up for colder days.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

koi said:


> ninja suits!


+1. Also, with the butt zipper it makes mooning my wife super easy.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

so guys...i went with the patagonia cap 3 top and bottom and a airblaster javier jacket...



how'd i do?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You did great my young padawan.:eusa_clap:


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

north face flash dry!! all im saying. haha


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

StrattonRider said:


> north face flash dry!! all im saying. haha


North Face thermoballs. Yes, thermoballs.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> You did great my young padawan.:eusa_clap:


$75 for the jacket FTW

airblaster decent? this jacket decent?

The Airblaster Javier Jacket features Airblaster's roomier and longer Classic cut, clean styling, and all the tech you need to stay dry all season long, including waterproof material, fully taped seams, and double-layer reinforcement on the lower rear body.
10K-rated waterproof fabric and fully taped seams keeps you safe from slushy park laps or blower pow
Mesh-lined underarm zips dump heat with ease
Removable powder skirt blocks incoming freshies at the waist
Lycra wrist gaiters prevent snow from piling up in your sleeves


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

njfastlfie said:


> $75 for the jacket FTW
> 
> airblaster decent? this jacket decent?
> 
> ...


Seems great for the price, I would say if you wanted an epic shell, here is an option.... Eastern Mountain Sports - Search Results

Assuming you didn't pull the trigger. Then again shells are not snowboarding jackets. I however prefer the shell most days with a merino base layer and an R1 mid to soak up the sweat. Cheers.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Seems great for the price, I would say if you wanted an epic shell, here is an option.... Eastern Mountain Sports - Search Results
> 
> Assuming you didn't pull the trigger. Then again shells are not snowboarding jackets. I however prefer the shell most days with a merino base layer and an R1 mid to soak up the sweat. Cheers.


thanks. i went with the airblaster parker


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

hey guys. gonna be 15 degrees (high) this weekend. will i be OK in just cap3 top and bottom, a 20k/20k jacket, 15k/10k pants, smartwool socks and goretex mittens?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

njfastlfie said:


> will i be OK


doubtful, but don't blame the gear ;P


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

i prefer to wear the Nike or Under Armor base layers. I have both sets, they both work just as good as the other. The only thing i'll ever put on top of the compression top is a sweatshirt, then my jacket if its really cold.

something like this for nike
















or this for under armor.


----------



## Nemo1ner (Mar 7, 2011)

I spent many years in extreme cold climates. I layer a lot depending on how cold it is. I always wear a silk bottom and top for a base at all times. Then, a lightweight polypropylene layer. If it is really cold, I also have a slightly bigger heavyweight polypro layer that I put on top of it. It works great for me. I don't wear compression layers or anything too tight.


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> polarmax


Winner, this stuff stays HOT

Also made in USA


----------

